# Coffee pre-workout



## -vulcano- (Sep 13, 2006)

How much does this help? I've been taking NO Xplode and its marvelous, but I just don't want to take it anymore. Is coffee effective?


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 13, 2006)

effective, yes
healthy long term, ???   i want to know myself


----------



## Deeznuts (Sep 13, 2006)

Not necessarily healthy in the long run to take large amounts of caffiene pre-workout. Not only that, but you'll build a dependency and won't be able to workout without it. I once took a straight 200mg/caffiene pre workout and noticed energy gains, but the upset stomach and headaches I suffered weren't worth the stimulus effect. I know guys who experiment with ECA type stacks, but all end up suffering later on.

To be on the safe side, I would consume a larger quantity of B-12 pre workout. All natural, safe, and provides an energy boost.

Of course, there's nothing wrong with the occassional cup of Joe  Cheers!


----------



## musclepump (Sep 13, 2006)

Pre-contest like I am now, I have a cup of coffee before doing cardio on an empty stomach each morning. Off season, I'll use it on occasion, but I make sure if I have it a couple days in a row, to take a few days off to keep from developing a habit.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 13, 2006)

I almost always have a cup of coffee before I train, just enough to wake me up. I have tried green tea as a stimulant but it doesn't really work for me like a good cup of coffee does.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 13, 2006)

just pop 2-300mg of caffeine


----------



## jasone (Sep 13, 2006)

Ice Venti Americano with sugar free vinalla after work and off to the gym.


----------



## Double D (Sep 13, 2006)

Just drink you a cup of it and see yourself. Personally I feel no difference, but other do.


----------



## juggernaut (Sep 24, 2006)

I love coffee in the morning before my workout. Getting up at 330 in the am to train is a bitch-but drink some fresh ground coffee and I'm good to go. Makes me shit like a banshee too.


----------

